# Adjusting Mara steam pressure



## Mocochoco

Does anybody know how I adjust the steam pressure on my Lelit Mara. I've been paying closer attention lately and realised it goes as high as 1.6 bar and is averaging about 1.4. This seems a bit high to me and I'm looking to drop it down to 1.1.

Thanks


----------



## Jony

I am sure davec did a video and it should work for yours as well, I could be wrong sure it was on a lelit.


----------



## Mocochoco

Hi thanks for the reply. He did do a video talking about the internals and I noted how to adjust brew pressure but I dont think he explained in the video how to adjust steam pressure unless I'm missing something?


----------



## DavecUK

It's preset to a pressure of about 1.1 bar, or was when I reviewed it.


----------



## Mocochoco

DavecUK said:


> It's preset to a pressure of about 1.1 bar, or was when I reviewed it.


 Does that mean mine is likely to have a problem with it that is causing it to rise? As far as I know it could have always been that high. I just wasnt aware until recently that it should be at 1.1 so was looking into changing it


----------



## DavecUK

I only go by what I wrote in my review, I said it was preset at 1.1 bar (so it might float up to 1.25 bar at times) and the temp and performance was fine. I saw no adjustment methods, so assumed it was preprogrammed into the Gicar firmware. Can't think why they would have wanted to change it.

Might be an idea to ask the retailer as perhaps they can check a current model. Possibly another owner can chip in?

I will double check my archives later.


----------



## Mocochoco

I will shoot some emails out and see if I can get any more information.

Thanks for everyones time.


----------



## paullamey

hello! Just wondered if you got any of that info? I'm interested in experimenting with reducing the pressure from 9 to 6 bar and wondered how easy / difficult it was to do.



Mocochoco said:


> I will shoot some emails out and see if I can get any more information.
> 
> Thanks for everyones time.


----------



## Arwel

Hi I was thinking the same thing mine is a little high too, how much would that affect the brew temperature? I have a group head thermometer and it's always reading in the high 90's and over when on for long periods of time!


----------



## Mocochoco

paullamey said:


> hello! Just wondered if you got any of that info? I'm interested in experimenting with reducing the pressure from 9 to 6 bar and wondered how easy / difficult it was to do.


 t something that can be adjusted unfortunately.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Can't you adjust the pressure stat for the steam pressure? Can't you adjust the OPV (for brew pressure) on there machine?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Mocochoco said:


> t something that can be adjusted unfortunately.


To change service boiler temperature/pressure on some models.






Looks like it's not easily adjustable.


----------



## DavecUK

In the old Mara it's preset. There is some hex values you could change with the right kit I suppose but way beyond the scope of a user, or retailer.

The ale is tuned to give good brew temp performance, I think it's at 124C.

Brew pressure is easily adjusted via the expansion valve.


----------



## Arwel

Been in contact with lelit last week after sending them a few videos they said mine is faulty!! 😭 Just waiting for BB to reply to my email I sent last week!!!


----------



## paullamey

DavecUK said:


> In the old Mara it's preset. There is some hex values you could change with the right kit I suppose but way beyond the scope of a user, or retailer.
> 
> The ale is tuned to give good brew temp performance, I think it's at 124C.
> 
> Brew pressure is easily adjusted via the expansion valve.


 Hi Dave, I apologise for this really stupid question but is the expansion valve easily accessible? I'm making some lovely espresso from the Mara but have been recommended by Climpsons and Sons to reduce it if I can.

If I leave my machine on for a while it regularly gets to the high 90s according to the grouphead thermometer. I tend to turn it on and make coffee when it gets to 92 in the group and the brew temperature is around 94. Then by the time it's taken to make the second coffee, it's ready to go at 92 again. I"m a little gutted i purchased in December just a couple of months before the MaraX came out!


----------



## paullamey

Arwel said:


> Been in contact with lelit last week after sending them a few videos they said mine is faulty!! 😭 Just waiting for BB to reply to my email I sent last week!!!


 What was the issue? Was it with the steam pressure?


----------



## DavecUK

paullamey said:


> Hi Dave, I apologise for this really stupid question but is the expansion valve easily accessible? I'm making some lovely espresso from the Mara but have been recommended by Climpsons and Sons to reduce it if I can.
> 
> If I leave my machine on for a while it regularly gets to the high 90s according to the grouphead thermometer. I tend to turn it on and make coffee when it gets to 92 in the group and the brew temperature is around 94. Then by the time it's taken to make the second coffee, it's ready to go at 92 again. I"m a little gutted i purchased in December just a couple of months before the MaraX came out!


 https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2017/11/20/lelit-mara-pl62s/

See the internal tour video


----------



## Arwel

paullamey said:


> What was the issue? Was it with the steam pressure?


 Yes they said its running too hot takes ages to flush and temperature not very stable!! Still not had a reply for bella barista nearly 2 weeks now too😠


----------



## paullamey

Arwel said:


> Yes they said its running too hot takes ages to flush and temperature not very stable!! Still not had a reply for bella barista nearly 2 weeks now too😠


 Interesting. So could you tell me more about that? How long does it take you to flush? and how stable should the temperature be? My grouphead temp goes to the high 90s and sometimes over 100 if left on for over an hour. I tend not to leave it on for that long usually but if i do it takes a long flush to bring it down. Is this the same issue?


----------



## Arwel

paullamey said:


> Interesting. So could you tell me more about that? How long does it take you to flush? and how stable should the temperature be? My grouphead temp goes to the high 90s and sometimes over 100 if left on for over an hour. I tend not to leave it on for that long usually but if i do it takes a long flush to bring it down. Is this the same issue?


 Yes sounds about the same, mine will get to about 98 in just over 30 mins and a cooling flush to get it down too 92 would take 30/40 seconds I contacted lelit through Facebook and they responded quickly after I sent them a video of the issue they told me to get in contact with my suppliers


----------



## paullamey

DavecUK said:


> https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2017/11/20/lelit-mara-pl62s/
> 
> See the internal tour video


 Perfect! Thanks Dave! That's exactly what I was after?

Could I ask you a question about safely reducing the pressure? Would the process be: Unplug, remove panels, Loosen the valve slightly, plug back in, test pressure gauge, turn power off and repeat the process until hit 6 bar?


----------



## paullamey

Arwel said:


> Yes sounds about the same, mine will get to about 98 in just over 30 mins and a cooling flush to get it down too 92 would take 30/40 seconds I contacted lelit through Facebook and they responded quickly after I sent them a video of the issue they told me to get in contact with my suppliers


 Ok Thanks. I might test now and do the same. Should it be remaining stable on a certain temperature then?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Arwel

paullamey said:


> Ok Thanks. I might test now and do the same. Should it be remaining stable on a certain temperature then?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul


 Would like to think so from what I've read should only require a short flush to get to near brew temperature not 30+ seconds??


----------



## Arwel

paullamey said:


> Ok Thanks. I might test now and do the same. Should it be remaining stable on a certain temperature then?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul


 after pulling a shot and steaming milk for flat white temperature still 97 degrees that's doing a long cooling flush too🤔


----------



## paullamey

Arwel said:


> Would like to think so from what I've read should only require a short flush to get to near brew temperature not 30+ seconds??


 Yea for sure that is a long time!

@DaveC's user guide says when on for an hour about a flush of approx 17 seconds for a brew temp of 94. 22 seconds when on all day for 44. I have a feeling mine sits within that so is probs OK and the steam pressure is stable at 1.1. Though am going to test just cos of the high temp in the grouphead at times


----------



## paullamey

Arwel said:


> after pulling a shot and steaming milk for flat white temperature still 97 degrees that's doing a long cooling flush too🤔


 Oh yep. That's defo an issue. I hope BB get back to you - i'm sure they will they've always been super helpful with me.


----------



## Arwel

paullamey said:


> Oh yep. That's defo an issue. I hope BB get back to you - i'm sure they will they've always been super helpful with me.


 Hope so I know it's a difficult time and don't expect anything to be done just yet but a reply to 2 emails would be nice!! 😂


----------



## paullamey

Arwel said:


> Hope so I know it's a difficult time and don't expect anything to be done just yet but a reply to 2 emails would be nice!! 😂


 Have you tried giving them a call?


----------



## DavecUK

paullamey said:


> Perfect! Thanks Dave! That's exactly what I was after?
> 
> Could I ask you a question about safely reducing the pressure? Would the process be: Unplug, remove panels, Loosen the valve slightly, plug back in, test pressure gauge, turn power off and repeat the process until hit 6 bar?


 Well, yeah that's the safest way, it's not how I would do it but then I have mine plugged in an RCD and I'm already old. Try and get a little more than 6 bar, I know the zeitgeist but really 6 bar is a little pants for proper extraction. Fortunately the wheel will turn full circle and 6 bar will one day become like flairs and a medallion down the pub...if there are any left!


----------



## paullamey

DavecUK said:


> Well, yeah that's the safest way, it's not how I would do it but then I have mine plugged in an RCD and I'm already old. Try and get a little more than 6 bar, I know the zeitgeist but really 6 bar is a little pants for proper extraction. Fortunately the wheel will turn full circle and 6 bar will one day become like flairs and a medallion down the pub...if there are any left!


 Thanks Dave, TBH i'm really happy with the results i'm currently getting so might just leave it at 9. I'm just a little curious about the taste difference.


----------

